# Cognitive Bias Modification



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Edit: this is an article about studies like the handheld study... so, nevermind!

http://www.economist.com/node/18276234


----------



## DecemberChild (Jul 4, 2011)

*CBM Study (Cognitive Bias Modification)*

I'm just about to start a research study using CBM methods to treat social anxiety by doing repeated exercises on my iPhone (http://handheldtrainingstudy.com/). I am excited about this potential treatment for anxiety because I believe I have developed negative biases pertaining to social interactions that are leading to anxiety and panic attacks. Will report here after I complete the study.


----------



## boogog (Aug 13, 2011)

*Why the Apple bias?*

I can't help but notice that these new CBM programs tend to be specifically for Apple devices. Why? Don't PC users deserve the same opportunities? If Apple is behind this bias, they should be ashamed of themselves for trying to monopolize a form of psychological treatment. And also, the software seems pretty simple and harmless. Why isn't it available to the general public? Why can't we crowd-source the testing of something like this?


----------

